# Fall Calving



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

* Anyone have a fall calving season vs spring calving? Any thoughts are welcome.*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When I used to raise beef I always calved in the fall(October/November) in Tennessee.....we have mild winters for the most part and calves were up and strong by the time it gets bitter(January).... Have less disease and flies to deal with and always seemed like fall calves were more hardy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

On our small place we have always just left the bull run with the small heard. (I think about 30 head was about the most we have ever had @ one time) Our bull died in Dec. '10, and I was not able to get him replaced until last Nov, so guess I'll have some coming around mid to late Aug. this year.

(Poor ol bull, almost worked his self to death the first several days!!!)


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I have mine starting generally in feb thru april. what don't die gets bigger! I sell in sept. Thats how dad did it. The main reason is the cows don't require as high of protien if they don't have the calf pulling them down all winter. So native grass is what I feed and pamper them with tanks of molasis. By the time they head out to the bigger pasture the cows still look good. Not that its right but it's what works for me Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Martin said it all when he said "what works for him". We all have to find our niche that works.
I am a small Cow/Calf place and my cows will calf when the mood hits. I have been adding a cow or two as I can and they are bred when I get them.
I try not to sell anything until it is 750 lbs. They are ready for the feed lot then and there is usually a market for steers and heifers ready to go on feed.
I hope to add another 20 Mommas, bringing me to 50. I may not have enough pasture and winter grazing to keep them till 750 then.
But for now I am doing what works for me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We shoot for spring calves starting in April. Depends on the fall here, but can be mighty wet, cold and miserable thru Oct, Nov, Dec. Would rather see the calves get some size on them before winter hits.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

urednecku said:


> On our small place we have always just left the bull run with the small heard. (I think about 30 head was about the most we have ever had @ one time) Our bull died in Dec. '10, and I was not able to get him replaced until last Nov, so guess I'll have some coming around mid to late Aug. this year.
> 
> (Poor ol bull, almost worked his self to death the first several days!!!)


One thing to consider at least HERE the buyers like groups the same size and tend to pay better. And the Bull makes the difference.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nitram said:


> One thing to consider at least HERE the buyers like groups the same size and tend to pay better. And the Bull makes the difference.


Totally agree. But with our limited resources, we have done OK taking them to the auction market, and had a little income several times during the year. 
Right now I have 16 head mature cattle, and 3 young 1st calf heifers. With luck, there will be a same-size group next trip to the market!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely agree with you right now i have two that are out of step with the rest, last year one then this year one lost their calf late fall bred back and had late. still waiting on them into june!! They best be glad I'm not dad we'd be eating them now! I was thinking of one fellow close by that has calves from 1 to 6 hundred pounds his birth all year round. That would drive me crazy...lol. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When I decided to go with Momma cows again (had been buying weaned calves) I bought a bull and turned him in with the girls.
The next Spring all the calves were born with in two weeks, most with in a week span.
Then I added some bred cows. Things got out of order real fast.
I was trying to stay with one bull and move him between two places.
I am waiting for two heifers to calve and I will be done.
Until October.
I am one of those who has calves in the pastures ranging from a week old to 600 lbs.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would guess that style would be easier on the bull. He could catch his breath between girls. I have to admit that keeping my little heard straight is headache enough. And I tend to worry over them at calving time. Thats what musta happened to my hair. Martin


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 80 brood cows 40 calve in the spring and 40 calve in the fall, best of both worlds!! Its because I have bought cows here and there it was not planned but it works out pretty well!! Especially when you consider i'm 22 and still in college it gives me 2 checks!! If I were to pick I would choose spring calving though cause the cows don't lose over the winter.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I calve late summer. A freind told me it wasn't a sin to calve in a air conditioned pickup!!!! I haven't assisted a calvinf to date. Pneunia in two to three month old calves is my biggest disease worry. When winter sets in nutrition is my greatest challenge. If it isn't where it should be conception rates fall. Another thing is marketing the calves. They sell well but the sales in the spring around here are mostly full of green calves from the spring before. 
To me my calves need to go to a market where they would continue to be pushed to early slaughter and hopefully a better price. I would appreciate some ideas. Mel


----------



## Sherman Farms (Feb 21, 2012)

Here in south Louisiana we have both. We calve in the spring starting mid January till April. Then in October we preg check and divde open cows from bred ones and put a bull in the week of Thanksgiving for 60 days to fall calve in August.


----------

